
Canada Is Allowing Dying People to Do Psychedelic Mushrooms - afkqs
https://www.vice.com/en_in/article/y3zxqm/canada-is-allowing-dying-people-to-do-psychedelic-psilocybin-mushrooms
======
627467
Not a naive question: why would Canada (state) need to authorize patients to
consume anything?

I get that substances are regulated but we already can get legal access to
substances that we shouldn't consume too much or at all (ie. spirits, tobacco,
sugar, salt, bleach...) so, why would dying patients (or anyone, really) not
be allowed to consume regulated mushrooms?

I get that the real problem noted in this article is not on the right of the
patient to consume, but the access to it - anyone distributing mushrooms to
those patients need legal coverage to do so.

Still, I find it really hard to understand why (most, yet, not all) societies
are so obsessed in regulating the access and consumptions of certains things
while vast majority of unregulated things can and are as deadly as those
regulated.

~~~
lm28469
> Still, I find it really hard to understand why (most, yet, not all)
> societies are so obsessed in regulating the access and consumptions of
> certains things

Some things are deemed net negatives for society, we already can't trust
people not to drive while high or after drinking alcohol, if anyone could buy
cheap meth at Walmart I can't imagine it would be a good thing.

I'm all for legalising, or at least decriminalising, psychedelics but some
people really can't be trusted to ensure their own safety and the safety of
others. On top of that it's a bit like seatbelts or motorcycle helmets, some
people think it's their own choice but when they crash they cost $$$ to the
public health system and they're fucking over every single tax payer in the
country.

I already know the rebuttal to that point "simply do it safely", well, just as
some people can't drink alcohol safely, some people can't handle drugs safely.
The only sensible way to legalise it would be to allow it under full medical
supervision, which brings a whole other set of problems

> while vast majority of unregulated things can and are as deadly as those
> regulated.

If you're talking about alcohol and tobacco they're legal because they're
historical and heavily lobbied. If alcohol didn't exist and someone came up
with it in 2020 it wouldn't be legalised. Tbh in my opinion half the food sold
in supermarkets should be as illegal as coke but that's another topic.

(By the way I always found the "if alcohol and tobacco are bad but legal then
drugs should be legal" argument kind of moot, the logical conclusion would be
to criminalise tobacco and alcohol rather than decriminalising everything
else)

~~~
im3w1l
A big reason alcohol can't be made illegal is that is ridiculously easy to
make yourself. Given time sugary liquids will spontaneously start fermenting
into alcohol.

Getting your hands on drugs requires connections, and those connections can be
more or less viably disrupted.

~~~
lm28469
If you know how to access tor you can get lsd delivered via USPS in the us.
It's not anywhere as hard to get as it used to be. I'm in Berlin right now and
could get lsd (and all kind of other drugs) delivered to my door in less than
2 hours, it's the same in any major EU cities.

edit: and you don't even need tor really, everything is happening through
signal these days.

~~~
im3w1l
The current political climate is favorable for drugs. Don't mistake that for
it being impossible to stop.

A determined government could attack what you just described in so many ways.
By shutting down tor. By owning tor. By tracing the envelopes. By setting up
fake drug markets to catch buyers. By controlling access to precursors. By
looking for labs. By bribing members of these organizations (I doubt they are
1-man operations).

~~~
627467
I question the ability of government to stop everything deemed ilegal,
immoral, dangerous. A (seemingly) arbitrary line is drawn somewhere for
reasons that I things goes beyond what is rational.

------
1MachineElf
From day 0 we all have begun the process of dying.

------
late2part
"Allowing"

